# Recipes For Wyeast 1338



## tintin (27/12/06)

I'm new to using Wyeast but already I'm pretty impressed. Brewed a nice porter with European ale yeast 1338 and about to do an English dark ale with it as well. If anybody has used this particular yeast with good results for any other styles could you please drop some suggestions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/12/06)

tintin said:


> I'm new to using Wyeast but already I'm pretty impressed. Brewed a nice porter with European ale yeast 1338 and about to do an English dark ale with it as well. If anybody has used this particular yeast with good results for any other styles could you please drop some suggestions. Thanks in advance.



Gidday tintin, I have used it mainly for Alt style beers and whilst not being a dry finisher like 1007 it leaves great malt complexity.
Do you want to use it in an AG, partial or extract beers?

C&B
TDA


----------



## tintin (28/12/06)

Partial brews Drunk Arab. I've got a massive tun that comfortably holds a whopping 2.8kg of grain. I'll do a search for Alt styles for the ingredients.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (28/12/06)

Okay tintin, how about this to start. 
For a 23 litre batch and assuming 65% efficiency (OG 1052)

2 kgs Light LME
1.4 kgs Light Munich
1.4 kgs Dark Munich
70 grams Carafa 2 or Black Malt
35 to 40 IBU with Spalt or Northern Brewer(60 minute addition only)
1338 yeast.

Obviously you may have to adjust the weights and numbers for your system but this is a converted recipe that I was extremely happy with.

C&B
TDA


----------



## tintin (29/12/06)

Thanks, I'll give that a try. :beer:


----------



## /// (29/12/06)

This is a big top-cropper, so give it lots of space so it does not come to greet you when you walk past it!

Like Kolsch (2565) it can be a problem floc-er, time and temperature help here or flter.

Scotty


----------

